# Nevada Big Game Applications Open



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I submitted mine today. Anyone else applying in the Silver State? What are you going for?

This is only my second year applying in Nevada, so I don't have high hopes. I applied for a few antelope units closest to home, bought a deer point, and applied for Desert and California bighorn sheep.

I also just had to give the mountain goat hunt in the Ruby Mountains a try. It's the first opportunity nonresidents have been given for a Nevada mountain goat hunt since 2011.

Drawing most of those would be a small miracle, but hey... still cheaper than a trip to Vegas, and better odds than in the casinos. :mrgreen:

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

I usually wait till later in the app timeline so I can think it through. I come up with my plan then wait. I usually find that what my initial approach changes after a month. I hate having to do Utah first being a NV resident.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm in! Might be my year?------SS


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Just finished up my Montana application as well. Today turned out to be a very expensive day. Here's hoping...


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Clarq said:


> Just finished up my Montana application as well. Today turned out to be a very expensive day. Here's hoping...


I feel your pain, I got mine in for Montana and Nevada - swinging for the fences is kinda fun!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Montana and Nevada Applications turn broke guys into, broke guys with hunting dreams!


----------



## Fishingkid (May 19, 2017)

I put in for points this year in Nevada deer and antelope. Points in California deer elk antelope and big horn sheep. points in Arizona for deer missed out on elk and I put in for Utah general deer drew that but applied as a party and didn't realize we didn't put in for bull elk points. I'm new to this points game just started applying for points 5 years ago drew 1 muzzleloader Nevada tag with 3 points hopefully some day I'll build up enough points to start pulling some tags.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> I'm in! Might be my year?------SS


:grin:-------SS


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Springville Shooter said:


> :grin:-------SS


Congrats!

But... the poor suckers who didn't draw anything (myself included) would appreciate a few more details. Deer tag?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Clarq said:


> Congrats!
> 
> But... the poor suckers who didn't draw anything (myself included) would appreciate a few more details. Deer tag?


Well if I see the deer and antelope play, I can shoot them both! Can't wait.------SS


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Finally drew an archery deer tag in Nevada. I haven't hunted deer since 2014 because I haven't been able to get my hands on a tag, anywhere. Lol
The bucks I've been watching the last couple years should have made it thru winter.. 

Feels Like Christmas!


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats! What unit did you draw? I came up empty handed once again


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

I drew 114-115 archery. It took a few points which kinda sucks because that's a pretty easy tag to draw.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

huntn30inchers said:


> Congrats! What unit did you draw? I came up empty handed once again


 What unit are you putting in for?


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Crndgs8 said:


> Finally drew an archery deer tag in Nevada. I haven't hunted deer since 2014 because I haven't been able to get my hands on a tag, anywhere. Lol
> The bucks I've been watching the last couple years should have made it thru winter..
> 
> Feels Like Christmas!


Tell me about it! I finally drew 231 archery. So stoked!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

:O--O--O:

Who's applying in Nevada in 2018? Their move to a 365-day license just made it a little more affordable, if you time your license purchase well. The deadline this year is April 16.

I went for deer, elk, antelope and bighorns with 2 points. Mostly high-demand units, with the exception of bighorn sheep. I'm not expecting anything, but you never know...


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Clarq said:


> :O--O--O:
> 
> Who's applying in Nevada in 2018? Their move to a 365-day license just made it a little more affordable, if you time your license purchase well. The deadline this year is April 16.
> 
> I went for deer, elk, antelope and bighorns with 2 points. Mostly high-demand units, with the exception of bighorn sheep. I'm not expecting anything, but you never know...


All late elk during holidays that way I do not have to take time off of work ha ha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Wouldn’t miss it. NV has been good to me.———-SS


----------



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree with Springville Shooter. I didn't miss it. I hope this year I can draw out and return to hunt with the family and not just tag along with them. I also put my son in and with the license changes it saved a good chunk of money for the youth and some for myself.

I liked seeing we don't need trout, upland game and second rod stamps and the change to youth NR license was a huge reduction.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Love putting in for NV!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Results out tomorrow. Any CC hits yet?

o-||


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Nothing yet. Good luck to everyone. The memories of last year are still fresh in my mind. Thanks to a great taxidermist and friend I have two really awesome reminders hanging on my wall that I get to look at everyday.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Clarq said:


> Results out tomorrow. Any CC hits yet?
> 
> o-||


Nope. The UN here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes got lucky


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I guess all my hope now lies with Wyoming.

Dear Clarq:

Thank you for applying for the 2018 Big Game Draw. Here are your results:

NR Mule Deer Antlered Result: Not Successful


NR Nelson (Desert) Bighorn Sheep Any Ram Result: Not Successful


NR Antelope Horns Longer Than Ears Result: Not Successful


NR Nelson (Desert) Bighorn Sheep Any Ewe Result: Not Successful


NR California Bighorn Sheep Any Ram Result: Not Successful


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Clarq said:


> I guess all my hope now lies with Wyoming.
> 
> Dear Clarq:
> 
> ...


Mine looks exactly the same... Lol


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

for fun said:


> Yes got lucky


What units and hunts did you score on? Congrats!


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I drew a desert bighorn ewe tag for 212

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

weaversamuel76 said:


> I drew a desert bighorn ewe tag for 212
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Nice! I applied for all 4 ewe hunts with 1 point. I had more hope in that draw than most others. That will be a really unique hunt. Take some pictures for us unlucky folks!


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

It'll be interesting experience that's for sure. I'll keep you posted


Clarq said:


> Nice! I applied for all 4 ewe hunts with 1 point. I had more hope in that draw than most others. That will be a really unique hunt. Take some pictures for us unlucky folks!


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

Crndgs8 said:


> What units and hunts did you score on? Congrats!


I drew Deer area 11 and my elk tag is the early hunt any weapon.


----------

